# Wanted: Cross-stitch patterns to use



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

If anyone has any cross-stitch patterns to share, the Dr. has restricted me from working and I have to keep my feet propped up most of the day. I know how to cross-stitch, but my patterns burned in a house fire some years ago. Our local Hobby Lobby has the fabric, and someone gave me some embroidary hoops, and the Hobby Lobby had a few patterns, but they were so expensive, I could not afford to buy any. I will be glad to pay media mail shipping, and I can return them to you after I use them or if you can email some to me, that would be super also! Blessings, firegirl


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

What are you interested in? Skill level? Words, sayings, or animals, houses, fairys? I have a lot and would be happy to send you something.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

I met a lady once who used stainglass patterns. Are you good enough to work from that sort thing or a bit rusty cause your just getting back into it?


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I also have BOXES of cross stitch pattern books, and would be glad to send you some, just let me know what your interests are. I don't use the 'cutsy' ones, so have lots of those available. Jan in Co


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

If you have any graph paper, print ANY picture off on it for a instant cross stitch pic. Or put a clear plastic needle point sheet over any picture to make a cross stitch pic.
Needle point plastic sheet is only like .30 at craft dept. of most stores.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Just Little Me said:


> If you have any graph paper, print ANY picture off on it for a instant cross stitch pic. Or put a clear plastic needle point sheet over any picture to make a cross stitch pic.
> Needle point plastic sheet is only like .30 at craft dept. of most stores.


you know with this idea I'm wondering about something. Do you think the following would work
Get the stiching fabric, print out the picture on graph paper as you suggest then, I remember there is a pen of some sort that you trace over lines on paper and you can iron it onto a tshirt. I wonder if that would work in this instance??


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

If you have any little ones in your life you are stitching for, Jan Brett has some very, very cute free patterns on her website.  http://www.janbrett.com/cross_stitch/cross_stitch_main_page.htm


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who has responded. I really appreciate the outpouring of care included in each post. Blessings to all, firegirl

Does anyone know where to find small grid graph paper? I thought about that idea also, but our stores that sell school supplies etc, only have the large grid paper and I didn't think it would work good.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Go to Tipnut.com and there are a bunch of cross stitch patterns on it, all levels of difficulty and styles.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

Just wanted to say, you can find a lot of free cross-stitch patterns online too.

just google and you'll be able to find a lot of different ones.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

smaller graph paper is at office stores, or the office dept of box stores.

I have changed alot of coloring pages to cross stitch for personal kid pictures.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for all of the replies. 

WIHH, Thanks for the magazines. I can't decide what to do first, as I want to make some Christmas presents. Soooooo many good ideas in those magazines, Blessings, firegirl


----------

